# How large are your humidors?



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Have 'outgrown' 2 previous humidors, and the current one holds about 180 sticks tops. What's 'typical' for other folks here, and how common is it to maintain multiple humidors?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have two currently. One is 150-200 count (haven't filled it yet, so hard to say) and the other is 50 count. I keep my sticks in the big one, and sticks to share in the small one. I have the cigar "fridge" on my wishlist for Christmas, but don't suspect I will fill it to the brim anytime soon. While cigars is my hobby, smoking them is more important to me than collecting them. When I have room I will no doubt buy a few boxes, but to buy specifically for aging isn't my thing. (yet)


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a Humidor that holds 50-75 depending on size, then I have a tupperdor that holds 75, with another being set up, and I have a 16qt cooler almost filled with boxes. working my way up to a 150qt marine cooler :usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I went the route of desktops, cigar boxes and coolidors.

I currently have one larger coolidor where are the "back stock" singles, boxes, etc. go. I also two of the CI 19.99 40 cigar desktops/10 cigar sampler deal (probably hold 25-30 sticks each), and one cigar box (10-15 sticks) that all hold variety of what I want to smoke today. Can you tell I like to have options to choose?

I was going to get a nice 150 count humi to consolidate the small ones and offload; but I put it off this week and bought cigars instead. It seemed to me that it was better to have only smokable in nice looking stuff and maybe someday get a wineador. I really like those, but probably will wait on buying because my wife will certainly know exactly how much I ma buying then haha!

Ultimately I would like to have 2 units. Once for boxes and overstock singles, and one with ready for smoking (that looks pretty).


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

500 ct. Wineador - almost full for my resting time sticks
50 ct. Diamond Crown Drake - for my ready to smoke sticks rotation
48qt. Cooler almost full, for my boxes resting at least 1 year, most will be 5 years+
2.5qt. Glasslock for infused, which is still clearing out the smell from my Acids.

Hopefully in the next week or so, I will be ordering another wineador, waiting for Best Buy to get them back in strock


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Hmmm…. I forget about those thermoelectric wine 'coolidors''. Yet they're large, have an attractive glass front, and it looks like they're available at the big box stores for <$200. So what else would I need, besides maybe some spanish cedar and a humidifier?


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Hmmm&#8230;. I forget about those thermoelectric wine 'coolidors''. Yet they're large, have an attractive glass front, and it looks like they're available at the big box stores for <$200. So what else would I need, besides maybe some spanish cedar and a humidifier?


I bought a 40btl dual zone thermoelectric for 40bucks off Craigslist. I have custom Spanish cedar trays up top for singles and boxes below.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

About 9ft x 12ft x 8ft plus one desktop Elie Bleu in the room we call the Library... more like a den with a bunch of books.

STS


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

150 count humidor. Right now only has 4 sticks in it .( so if you need to unload and make room... :gaga:  lol) Little tupperdor that will hold about 10 depending on the size and I just ordered a winedor which should be around 400 to 500. I need some sticks to fill them! After the winedor is up and running I'll probably use the small tupperdor to put my ready to smoke sticks in when I get enough to do that.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

ssaka said:


> About 9ft x 12ft x 8ft plus one desktop Elie Bleu in the room we call the Library... more like a den with a bunch of books.
> 
> STS


9ft x 12ft x 8ft that is huge humidor


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

I have two 50 count humidors. One has about 36 cigars in it that I smoke out of the other has about the same that I am going to sit on, hopefully. Plus I have a Boveda extra large bag without 20 cheap cigars that I smoke when I am out in the shop or working around the outside of the house on those occasions when I don't really have the time to sit and enjoy a 1 1/2 hour or longer smoke.


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

20 count humidor, still being primed. I have about 12 cigars and doubt I will be going over 20 for awhile. 1 cigar/week on average. New to the hobby still and I'm very selective of what I smoke.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Well I have to add a new coolidor to my list or a new wineador. I got in 2 boxes Of Oliva Serie V and now my coolidor is maxed and barely have enough room in my wineador for my 20 AB Prensados coming in. I guess this is a good problem to have.


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've got a 28 bottle wineador with about 150 sticks and a 48qt cooler for infused sticks.


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

teckneekz said:


> I bought a 40btl dual zone thermoelectric for 40bucks off Craigslist. I have custom Spanish cedar trays up top for singles and boxes below.
> View attachment 52862


What a great idea and buy!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a 70qt cooler, a 100 ct humidor and a tupperdor that holds about 150 cigars. It isn't the most convienient nor has the best eye appeal but it works very well with minimal maintenance and was inexpensive.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Started off with this, surely this will be enough










ok I suppose I do need a little more space but this is it










Ok one more Humi but this is really it










and this is where I am now, though I really do need a large singles humi to empty my three tupadors into


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

ssaka said:


> About 9ft x 12ft x 8ft plus one desktop Elie Bleu in the room we call the Library... more like a den with a bunch of books.
> 
> STS


Love to see some pictures and explain how it works as a humidor!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

After having many, many, many small humidors 200/300 count and a multitude of huge egloodoors, about 5 years ago, I broke down and bought an Aristocrat M-60+ Humidor which holds 60 Boxes, plus a huge tray of loose sticks. This is the way to go my friends. It has a built-in set & forget humidity system. All I do is add distilled water once a month.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

I have two 2 1/2 gal Tupperdors, three acrylic jars, three wooden humis (50, 150, and 250 stick capacity), plus the most recently acquired Whytner. I'm about out of space to put any more, but if I had room I'd buy another couple of Whytners or equal. My temperature stays about 79 on all but the Whytner, and there's not much I can do about it.


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a small 40-50 cigar humidor that only hold cigars I will be smoking soon. All my other cigars are in their original boxes stored in ziplock bags with Boveda packs.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

you guys wasting too much $$$ on storage.

I rock the good ol' 28 quart Cooler




$19.99 bro


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a 100 count, a 20 count, and about 3 tupperdors. 

I have heard size doesn't matter. Why would someone tell ME that?


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't usually brag. But since you asked. I have a room Full of tuppedores are various libations. don't know how to add pictures From my phone.


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

150qt. Marine Cooler and a 4 qt. tupperware


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

3000 count tall cabinet here.... Really trying to fil it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Asking what's typical for humidor size is kinda like asking "what's typical" for what we drive (1997 Honda with 200k miles, if you're curious!). 

Different budgets allow for different cigar stashes. There is no "typical" here, although to your other question, it's pretty common for us enthusiasts to have more than one storage unit!

Many have a 20ct Quality Importers humidor or a single tupperdor. Others have huge cabinets with thousands of cigars.

Personally, I have three wineadors, two 28 bottles, and one dual-zone 36 bottle. They are holding about 400-450 sticks combined, a stash I have built fairly slowly over the past six years. I have plenty of room available, but that's by design, as I intend to grow this stash by another 200 sticks over the next two or three years as my budget allows.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

After my 3rd humidor was filled to the gills, I scrapped all of them and bought a cooler. They make good internal separators now!


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Asking what's typical for humidor size is kinda like asking "what's typical" for what we drive (1997 Honda with 200k miles, if you're curious!).*
> 
> Different budgets allow for different cigar stashes. There is no "typical" here, although to your other question, it's pretty common for us enthusiasts to have more than one storage unit!
> 
> ...


Judging from everyones posts, I think we kinda got that, thx. Although since we're being so 'literal' here, are you sayin' that your collection is kinda the equivalent of a '97 Honda (albeit with a few 'accessories')?!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ming on Mongo said:


> ...are you sayin' that your collection is kinda the equivalent of a '97 Honda (albeit with a few 'accessories')?!


Hah. No, I wasn't saying my car and my cigar stash are equivalent... in literal terms, my cigars are probably worth _twice_ what my car is worth!


----------



## rob3827 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have one humidor that holds about 50 sticks.I do not smoke as much as I used to. My old one held 150 sticks.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah. No, I wasn't saying my car and my cigar stash are equivalent... in literal terms, my cigars are probably worth _twice_ what my car is worth!


Speaking of cars, I was kinda thinking 'flames' might be an appropriate touch!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahaha. Just the digital image of flames on the front of my wineadors is enough to make me want to have a panic attack!!!


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Which reminds me, does anyone know if cigars are covered in their homeowner's insurance?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> you guys wasting too much $$$ on storage.
> 
> I rock the good ol' 28 quart Cooler
> 
> ...


BJ's has the 150qt for sale right now for $54.99 - NOW who's wasting money?

I got my 150 marine for $40 at yardsale - BOOM. You can pick your mind up off the floor


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> BJ's has the 150qt for sale right now for $54.99 - NOW who's wasting money?
> 
> I got my 150 marine for $40 at yardsale - BOOM. You can pick your mind up off the floor


Your lion!..lol


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


Nice old piano.:focus:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

SeanTheEvans said:


> BJ's has the 150qt for sale right now for $54.99 - NOW who's wasting money?
> 
> I got my 150 marine for $40 at yardsale - BOOM. You can pick your mind up off the floor


whats the point of having a 150qt filled with CBid/CI fluff when you just need a 28Qt cooler to stash baller shit?

<--------------------- Drops the mic in Victory


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

4 150 count humidor, 2 wineadors, 1 20 count custom book humidor. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

My custom built(by me) humidor. It was a wine cabinet I purchased off of craigslist and converted into a a humidor. Not sure how many it holds but probably more than I should have lol. The LED lights look a lot cooler when the main overhead lights are off.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Working on an 8x8 walk in


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

asmartbull said:


> Working on an 8x8 walk in


Nice. Kinda like a wine cellar, it doesn't have to be very large, but if you're fond of 'variety', there's something about being able to just walk in and peruse the shelves&#8230;.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Whiskey said:


> My custom built(by me) humidor. It was a wine cabinet I purchased off of craigslist and converted into a a humidor. Not sure how many it holds but probably more than I should have lol. The LED lights look a lot cooler when the main overhead lights are off.
> 
> View attachment 52919


That's beautiful. Nice work!

Do you have a build thread on it? If not, you should consider posting one.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> whats the point of having a 150qt filled with CBid/CI fluff when you just need a 28Qt cooler to stash baller shit?
> 
> <--------------------- Drops the mic in Victory


I was wondering who "Mike" was, and why you were holding him...

as far as CBid/CI Fluff; I've emptied out that stuff- the 150qt is full of Unicos, Anejos, and stuff to age like OX and CC boxes :cheeky: :dude:


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's beautiful. Nice work!
> 
> Do you have a build thread on it? If not, you should consider posting one.


Here was my build thread from back in 2014. The pictures are not showing up anymore so I will see if i can get them together and re-post.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...binet-humidor-project-reboot-new-cabinet.html


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine is now this big










Just came today.

Fiancé walks in...

Me - hey come look how good this looks
Her - what looks?
Me - this!
Her - oh did that thing come? (Walks down stairs) oh! That is nice! Makes me want to get a matching wine cooler.

Shopping we go...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Whiskey said:


> Here was my build thread from back in 2014. The pictures are not showing up anymore so I will see if i can get them together and re-post.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...binet-humidor-project-reboot-new-cabinet.html


Very cool! Would love to see pics!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

quazy50 said:


> Makes me want to get a matching wine cooler.


Or a matching cigar cooler :smile: then you could have twins


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

elco69 said:


> Or a matching cigar cooler :smile: then you could have twins


I don't have enough sticks to fill this one! (4 in my current humi with a 10er on the way). It will be a while before I out grow this one haha. Plus I love wine. haha


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> I don't have enough sticks to fill this one! (4 in my current humi with a 10er on the way). It will be a while before I out grow this one haha. Plus I love wine. haha


Ok just because I'm nice. Here's the plan buy the second one for cigars ship it to me and I'll hold it for and get it all set up and when you finally need it well I'll disappear then but don't worry bout that part oke:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> well I'll disappear then but don't worry bout that part oke:


And don't go looking at my house and don't go into my backyard because we will not be smoking the them there :wink:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

@quazy50. So by the sounds of it @elco69 and I have your back. So just do it. :laugh:


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

lostmedic said:


> @quazy50. So by the sounds of it @elco69 and I have your back. So just do it. :laugh:


Hah. Good looking our fellas! I'll give it some though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's my Whynter. Btw the mini fridge underneath has boxes in it too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

View attachment 53362


I popped the hygro out of the desktop humi to help promote air flow, dropped it in the coolidor. It makes a fine storage space for single sticks from samplers & bombs for reviews!
48qt coolidor, half pound of 65% hf beads near the bottom, a puck filled with the same on the inside of the lid, and a thin humidifier bar with HF beads on the inside of the desktop humi for consistency
From here, the next step will be a whynter.

After that? Hmm. Building walls, insulating, drywalling, painting, spanish cedaring, building custom shelves for a walk-in. :heh:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

You know, it's not the size of the humidor you have

but how you use it that matters :eyebrows:


----------



## jrod80 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looking to buy the Charleston 7 drawer humidor can i fit a cigar oasis excel in one of the drawers or will i have to customized it to fit


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I wanted to buy a 150ct humidor with the Oasis XL 2.0 but I realized that there are so many cigars I want to buy. So instead I decided to go for a tupperdor. I have a 70 liters (73quarts) tupperdor. The money I have saved ill go into some cigar purchases


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

euro said:


> I wanted to buy a 150ct humidor with the Oasis XL 2.0 but I realized that there are so many cigars I want to buy. So instead I decided to go for a tupperdor. I have a 70 liters (73quarts) tupperdor. The money I have saved ill go into some cigar purchases


Sounds like a good plan. Once you get it filled up you could consider getting a nice display humidor to put cigars in you want to smoke while replacements rest in your tupperdor.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

jrod80 said:


> Looking to buy the Charleston 7 drawer humidor can i fit a cigar oasis excel in one of the drawers or will i have to customized it to fit


way overkill to have an oasis in there. Beads or Boveda will be plenty fine enough. If you want overkill, just add more of those than you need, you'll be more than set


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

1 500 count, 1 250 count. Thinking HARD about becoming a whynter convert as well as I've maxed out space.


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

hans hammer said:


> 1 500 count, 1 250 count. Thinking HARD about becoming a whynter convert as well as I've maxed out space.


You should just give in to temptation and get the Whynter. It would please The Henry.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

hans hammer said:


> 1 500 count, 1 250 count. Thinking HARD about becoming a whynter convert as well as I've maxed out space.


DO IT! youll love it and never regret it! @elco69 and @quazy50 will agree


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

What was the company that used to sell the scratch and dent wineadors for $125 shipped?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

whodeeni said:


> What was the company that used to sell the scratch and dent wineadors for $125 shipped?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


NewAir AW-281E-BL Scratch & Dent 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With See-Thru Pane


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Only have 1 fifty count box for now. Don't buy enough to justify a bigger one, don't smoke enough to buy many more. Perhaps sometime in the future I'll get a pyramid shaped one to go with my glass topped starter.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Bluedragon said:


> Only have 1 fifty count box for now. Don't buy enough to justify a bigger one, don't smoke enough to buy many more. Perhaps sometime in the future I'll get a pyramid shaped one to go with my glass topped starter.


Cool, where do you find those pyramids?


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Cool, where do you find those pyramids?


On Amazon and ebay. I found on at a local cigar shop for around $90 but decided to go with the glass topped on off ebay instead. It was a third of the price, looked good, had nothing but good reviews, and held the same amount of sticks. So I figured I'd save the pyramid one for another year down the road.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> NewAir AW-281E-BL Scratch & Dent 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With See-Thru Pane


Fair warning, they sell out almost immediately. I've been trying to get one for like 6 months.


----------



## 223Patriot (Jul 28, 2015)

I have one 100 count and one 30-40 count. I Recently started on a end table humidor conversion that should hopefully hold me over for quite a while once it's completed.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

250 bottle Eurocave. I can probably fit around 125+ boxes without too much trouble. Still have a long way to go until I hit that number though.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

magoo6541 said:


> 250 bottle Eurocave. I can probably fit around 125+ boxes without too much trouble. Still have a long way to go until I hit that number though.


If possible pics please!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> If possible pics please!


Second that


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> If possible pics please!


There's a ton of room behind most of the boxes and I could utilize the bottom too if I had to. I think I have 40 boxes or so now.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

How much KL do you have in there also are you using fans to circulate air?


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> How much KL do you have in there also are you using fans to circulate air?


There's roughly 14lbs of KL and 60 60g Boveda packs in there. 2 fan boxes with 2 fans each to move air around a bit. I was thinking about adding more but with the 2 boxes, the humidity and temperature is dead on throughout.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

awesome I would love to have something like that one day down the road. BTW thats a crap ton of KL haha


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> awesome I would love to have something like that one day down the road. BTW thats a crap ton of KL haha


Search for a used one and you'll eventually find one for a reasonable price. I'm not trying to brag but I have a lot less in this than someone with a NewAir or Whynter or whatever. That includes the fuel to drive 6 hrs one way to get it and the Spanish Cedar to make the shelves.

Oh. The reason all the KL is that the unit is made for long term wine storage. It intentionally tries to get condensation on the lower portion of the walls to humidify the unit. 70%Rh is what the unit tries to maintain so the corks won't dry out.

I like it lower so the KL soaks up all that excess humidity and the Boveda is a buffer to that.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

nice i dont have enough cigars for one. almost maxing my whynter currently and going to start my cooler again prolly within the next month


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Which reminds me, does anyone know if cigars are covered in their homeowner's insurance?


Mine was way back when. I put in a claim on my fire insurance and they paid. The problem was that they came back and got an arson charge on me...


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

droy1958 said:


> Mine was way back when. I put in a claim on my fire insurance and they paid. The problem was that they came back and got an arson charge on me...


Hmmm&#8230;. need a good "alibi" (for a small 'cut' of course)?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> nice i dont have enough cigars for one. almost maxing my whynter currently and going to start my cooler again prolly within the next month


Or you could always just get a second Whynter....just sayin and then you would be king!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> Mine was way back when. I put in a claim on my fire insurance and they paid. The problem was that they came back and got an arson charge on me...


lol


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


elco69 said:


> Or you could always just get a second Whynter....just sayin and then you would be king!


Im saving up for a 250 bottle winador


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> Im saving up for a 250 bottle winador


So basically you are saying F..K king status, you want god status :smile:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

:first: as the once famous Rickie Bobby stated "you ain't first, your last!" Just call me team shake and bake


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

lostmedic said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> Im saving up for a 250 bottle winador


Aren't two bottles enough?


----------



## Dylanj04 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm currently using a 50 count humidor that I got at my local B&M. I'm going to need to purchase a bigger one soon though, probably a 120 count.


----------



## BelleboBaggins (Aug 8, 2015)

This thread made me check my local craigslist - there are no less than 2 dozen cheap wine fridges for sale. I really don't need one for my habit but folks should check locally. Found several brand new 48qt coolers for $5-10.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I also have a 28 bottle new air wineador with six drawers. I'll take a pic and post later. I'm thinking about selling it and going with some other type of furniture.


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just have a nice little 100 count desktop. Used to have the big cabinet 20 box count but sold it a while back. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Once you get it filled up you could consider getting a nice display humidor to put cigars in you want to smoke while replacements rest in your tupperdor.


I do plan to buy a nice humidor in the future but as for now I only want to smoke and discover cigars. The big tupperdor allows me to store a nice collection of cigars.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

According to some guys here I am making this my next Pyrexador



I hear it "insulates" way better then tupperware.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Shemp75 said:


> According to some guys here I am making this my next Pyrexador
> 
> 
> 
> I hear it "insulates" way better then tupperware.


Lol, love it! Next big thing. Make sure you line it with cedar before you put it in the oven.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

In truth, this is not a bad idea. Plenty of Pyrex around with lockable sealed lids these days. Granted, the lids are plastic, but otherwise glass is a much more inert material than the plastic of the typical tupperdor. At least that much of the container carries zero risk of contaminating good cigars. Showing a pic of one with a loose glass drop-on lid was pure hyperbole, meant to make some sort of point I guess. But, when you do that your point becomes pointless.


----------



## Ssirota8 (Aug 11, 2015)

I got my first humidor a weeks ago. It is said to hold 100 sticks. I think I got about 40 in there now. Lots more room!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

purepoker said:


> I also have a 28 bottle new air wineador with six drawers. I'll take a pic and post later. I'm thinking about selling it and going with some other type of furniture.


Daniel, that is a thing of beauty. Love it!


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

& I also have a 100 count desk top humidor for the cigars that I am going to smoke in the near future.


----------



## Fresh_Smoker (Jul 17, 2015)

Seeing everyone's humidor makes me want to upgrade lol 

I currently have a "40 count" humidor that I recently purchased but it actually holds between 25-30 cigars comfortably, obviously depending on the size of the cigars.

(Great pictures)


----------



## Deipro (Aug 16, 2015)

Right now I have a single 100count, and am going to need something else here very quickly!


----------

